# CATFISH Its What's For Dinner



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

im looking for any feedback for catfishing activity for nimi, moggy, Deer Creek Res and Silver Creek Res in Norton. I prefer to stick to the cleaner bodies of water. No gas boats more specifically as im wanting fish to eat.

I want to find some catfish to start filling my freezer. I know i might be early for em.

But i am just a humble basser without a clue about the cats lol


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Be careful not to pull those cats off their spawning beds! Haha!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Mogadore has a good population of cats, deer creek hasn’t been as good for me last year , used to be lots of cats would bite for ya. Did pretty good on cats last year on Berlin. And they tasted as good as the other lakes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

MasterBaiterIMeanBasser said:


> im looking for any feedback for catfishing activity for nimi, moggy, Deer Creek Res and Silver Creek Res in Norton. I prefer to stick to the cleaner bodies of water. *No gas boats* *more specifically as im wanting fish to eat.*
> I want to find some catfish to start filling my freezer. *I know i might be early for em.*
> But i am just a humble basser without a clue about the cats lol


*
NO GAS BOATS???????*

What snag said,,,,, it's kinda easy catching at Berlin, (or Deer Creek) right about the end of the crappie spawn. 
Where? Just about All of the shallow backwaters.

But if you really want to have a ball, CATCHING,,,,, hit the Erie feeder rivers when the water temps get above 68*. That's where & when you'll easily FILL THAT FREEZER.

Let us know how you do,,,, at those 'cleaner bodies of water'. ;>)


----------



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

Workingman said:


> Be careful not to pull those cats off their spawning beds! Haha!


Lol ya no fun in fishing like that! I need to read up on catfish spawning. I didnt even think about this. So will be sure to avoid catfishing if its during their spawn. Also will do my best to release any females i can identify as im not out to hurt the ecosystem. I have all year to fill my freezer. I just want to get a good start asap. I sprained my ankle about 5 years ago and its stopped me from getting on the water so im eager to get at it.




snag said:


> Mogadore has a good population of cats, deer creek hasn’t been as good for me last year , used to be lots of cats would bite for ya. Did pretty good on cats last year on Berlin. And they tasted as good as the other lakes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Moggy is one of my favorite bodies of water. I never been to Berlin or the other large bodies of water but heard its great fishing in those parts. It would be a drive but i might have to give it a shot this year.



Doboy said:


> *NO GAS BOATS???????*
> 
> What snag said,,,,, it's kinda easy catching at Berlin, (or Deer Creek) right about the end of the crappie spawn.
> Where? Just about All of the shallow backwaters.
> ...


I figure the lakes that allow gas boats probably have more pressure on the various fish. But im trying to be a health conscientious fisher lol. I know if i didnt concern myself with the "gas boats" i could slay em at portage lakes and a few other water holes around.

All my life as a basser i was 100% catch and release so keeping and eating fish is new for me lol. I just want to do it right. But like i mentioned above replying to Snag maybe i will try berlin and some other spots ive never fished before. Might even keep a few to compare to the cleaner waters fish i harvest.

Nimi and Moggy i tend to get lost watching the eagles and osprey flying around then the fishing lol.

Happy Fishin Happy Catchin mates and tyvm for replies.


----------



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

Still looking for any feedback if anyone has been to one of these bodies of water recently.

Sure enough my winterbeater started running bad.. I was gonna go wet my lines today


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

MasterBaiterIMeanBasser said:


> Still looking for any feedback if anyone has been to one of these bodies of water recently.
> 
> Sure enough my winterbeater started running bad.. I was gonna go wet my lines today


If your new to eating them, the smaller the better imo. I rarely keep cats longer than 20” and 15-16 seems about perfect to me. Most lakes atleast around me are so full of smaller channel cats you definitely aren’t gonna hurt the population by keeping them when spawning. I believe that reply was a jab at the ditch pickle (bass) guys.


----------



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> If your new to eating them, the smaller the better imo. I rarely keep cats longer than 20” and 15-16 seems about perfect to me. Most lakes atleast around me are so full of smaller channel cats you definitely aren’t gonna hurt the population by keeping them when spawning. I believe that reply was a jab at the ditch pickle (bass) guys.


Yeah that's what I heard was the smaller ones tend to be better eatin but I was thinking 5 pounds would b tops. So I'm glad to know cats even smaller are probably the way to go for good eating sized fish.

Also great info for another venture I'm looking to pursue. Aquaponics (Growing plants and raising fish kinda symbiotically) and again I was aiming for 5 pounders which would take about 2 years while smaller fish I could get to size in about a year. So about half the time I originally expected.

Tyvm Morrowtucky Mike!


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

Go to Berlin and catch them cat's. I am sick of catching them. Way to many in Berlin. I can put you on them from the shore or in a boat. Message me if you want. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I haven't fished Nimi in years, but when I did there was always a good number of eaters off of the peninsula points after dark. They do taste better than the gas lake fish, but it's a marginal difference. If your after numbers and have a boat throw some jug lines out while fishing. Not sure if Nimi allows jugs, you'd have to look that up.


----------



## SPURCHASERX (May 23, 2008)

Dunno anything about the bodies of water your looking at but other lakes this works
Find any creek entering lake during or right after a good rain and fish the mouth 
Edges of weedbeds always good


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

MasterBaiterIMeanBasser said:


> im looking for any feedback for catfishing activity for nimi, moggy, Deer Creek Res and Silver Creek Res in Norton. I prefer to stick to the cleaner bodies of water. No gas boats more specifically as im wanting fish to eat.
> 
> I want to find some catfish to start filling my freezer. I know i might be early for em.
> 
> But i am just a humble basser without a clue about the cats lol


them smaller bass in cold water are great eating!


----------



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

So I bought some catfish fillets that are farm raised and frozen. I prepared em in the oven wrapped in foil with coconut oil and lots of lemon pepper. Dang that's a funky fish taste lol. Gonna try to soak a few fillets for a bit less "gamey" flavor. I'm sure fresh fillets will b better tho I'm gonna end up freezing most of my fish. 

I dunno if this slightly tangent question warrants a new thread elsewhere but figuring to keep it tight and orderly without a million threads out there I can just ask here.

I've heard soaking the fillets in milk,buttermilk,water,water and salt,water salt and baking soda,water and vinegar, water salt and vinegar, and someone even said something carbonated like 7up would help with the foul taste. 

Does anyone know of a good way to remove mask or minimalize the "gamey" taste? 

I've heard about removing any and all red meat yellow meat silver senue (I think its called (the silvery membrane covering the belly meat))

The fillets I got are as white as I've ever seen a fillet so no issue there.


----------



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

slipsinker said:


> them smaller bass in cold water are great eating!


Hmm I didn't think folks really ate bass. I mean basser I could fill my freezer easy with em but never considered eating em. Maybe I will keep a few this spring and try em. 

Do they taste better then catfish? Lol


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

MasterBaiterIMeanBasser said:


> I prepared em in the oven wrapped in foil with coconut oil and lots of lemon pepper.


I think this was your first mistake. 

Its also a little interesting that you’re looking to find more catfish to eat when you didn’t like it the first time ha! Check out OGF Kitchen forum. Good recipes in there for catfish. Some people even smoke them. Personally I just blacken them and make a sandwich. Hot butter and sear it.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I don’t soak my cat fillets , I just rinse them I found soaking them they get mushy, I did the 7 up soak with white bass but they tasted sweet then. They are good smoked being a oily type fish like steelhead are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

usually when i clean cats its on a wood board , clean em throw in garden and eat the board heheheh


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

MasterBaiterIMeanBasser said:


> Hmm I didn't think folks really ate bass. I mean basser I could fill my freezer easy with em but never considered eating em. Maybe I will keep a few this spring and try em.
> 
> Do they taste better then catfish? Lol


we always keep 1-2 lb. bass in the spring as they're a lot firmer than warm summer months.yes they're good eating.just make sure you vacuum pack any you plan on freezing.we still have crappie,rockbass and walleye from last year and no issues. good luck!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

MasterBaiterIMeanBasser said:


> So I bought some catfish fillets that are farm raised and frozen. I prepared em in the oven wrapped in foil with coconut oil and lots of lemon pepper. Dang that's a funky fish taste lol. Gonna try to soak a few fillets for a bit less "gamey" flavor. I'm sure fresh fillets will b better tho I'm gonna end up freezing most of my fish.
> 
> I dunno if this slightly tangent question warrants a new thread elsewhere but figuring to keep it tight and orderly without a million threads out there I can just ask here.
> 
> ...


Imo farm raised fish isn’t fit for human consumption. I’ve tried it a few times and out the back door it went. I fry or grill my catfish. No foil just straight on the rack. Some melted butter brushed on each time it’s flipped. If done in foil I believe it makes it taste too strong.


----------



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

1MoreKast said:


> I think this was your first mistake.
> 
> Its also a little interesting that you’re looking to find more catfish to eat when you didn’t like it the first time ha! Check out OGF Kitchen forum. Good recipes in there for catfish. Some people even smoke them. Personally I just blacken them and make a sandwich. Hot butter and sear it.


I trying a few different ways to prepare it. On YouTube lol it seemed the majority said baked catfish in foil was the way to go lol. Yeah I'm not one of em lol. An this was my first time trying catfish. I've not given up yet. Gonna try a few soaking methods a few grilling methods and smoking the fillets might be a great option too

The package I bought has a blackening recipe I might try as well

Gonna check out the OGF Kitchen too



snag said:


> I don’t soak my cat fillets , I just rinse them I found soaking them they get mushy, I did the 7 up soak with white bass but they tasted sweet then. They are good smoked being a oily type fish like steelhead are.
> 
> Yeah seems smoking might be the way to go. Now could I freeze the fillets til I get a big pile of em thaw em then smoke em or should I smoke em fresh every time?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bustedrod said:


> usually when i clean cats its on a wood board , clean em throw in garden and eat the board heheheh


Ha haaa! 



slipsinker said:


> we always keep 1-2 lb. bass in the spring as they're a lot firmer than warm summer months.yes they're good eating.just make sure you vacuum pack any you plan on freezing.we still have crappie,rockbass and walleye from last year and no issues. good luck!


Yep gonna buy a vacuum sealer once I sort out exactly how um gonna go about this. Stocking freezer full of fish. Maybe not catfish lol



Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Imo farm raised fish isn’t fit for human consumption. I’ve tried it a few times and out the back door it went. I fry or grill my catfish. No foil just straight on the rack. Some melted butter brushed on each time it’s flipped. If done in foil I believe it makes it taste too strong.


I think I'm done with the foil it just isn't working and maybe I will like it better grilled.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm a picky eater. But blackened fresh caught channel catfish with rice and sausage is awesome.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Put aluminum foil on a cookie sheet smear it with butter lay filet on coat with butter and shake a good coating of zatarans blackened seasoning on them cover with a loose piece of foil. Broil them for 12 to 15 minutes (depends how thick the filets) remove foil broil another 6 to 8 minutes. This is a killer recipe for anything from bluegill to walleye and even catfish, enjoy!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Go to lake Erie bring a truckload home that way I don't get bothered with em drifting for walleye.as far as nimi only cought a couple of em and only through ice grrr the one broke my panfish rod


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

ltroyer said:


> Go to lake Erie bring a truckload home that way I don't get bothered with em drifting for walleye.as far as nimi only cought a couple of em and only through ice grrr the one broke my panfish rod


Ate catfish from Erie one time. My whole family was sick for 3 days. Never again even tho I know lots of people do. Pretty sure they recommend NOT eating cats from Erie.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

MasterBaiterIMeanBasser said:


> So I bought some catfish fillets that are farm raised and frozen. I prepared em in the oven wrapped in foil with coconut oil and lots of lemon pepper. Dang that's a funky fish taste lol. Gonna try to soak a few fillets for a bit less "gamey" flavor. I'm sure fresh fillets will b better tho I'm gonna end up freezing most of my fish.
> 
> I dunno if this slightly tangent question warrants a new thread elsewhere but figuring to keep it tight and orderly without a million threads out there I can just ask here.
> 
> ...


Soak in salt water with lemon juice.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Body of water is irrelevant as far as taste goes. Just make sure to clean off ALL fat.


----------



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

winguy7 said:


> I'm a picky eater. But blackened fresh caught channel catfish with rice and sausage is awesome.


This sounds good ! ive not given up on catfish yet i know there has to be a way i can make it that is tasty! 



kit carson said:


> Put aluminum foil on a cookie sheet smear it with butter lay filet on coat with butter and shake a good coating of zatarans blackened seasoning on them cover with a loose piece of foil. Broil them for 12 to 15 minutes (depends how thick the filets) remove foil broil another 6 to 8 minutes. This is a killer recipe for anything from bluegill to walleye and even catfish, enjoy!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


lmao i was confused if my oven even had a broiler and in the video i seen of em making fish it was at the top of the inside of the oven but i see i have the flames at the bottom of the oven that i think will work in the same fashion lol

im certainly gonna try this out as lots of folks have said blackened catfish is really good




ltroyer said:


> Go to lake Erie bring a truckload home that way I don't get bothered with em drifting for walleye.as far as nimi only cought a couple of em and only through ice grrr the one broke my panfish rod


i fished lake erie once and for walleye on a charter.. i was so excited til i seen the waves lol and without too much detail lets just say everyone fished very well after i chummed the water lmao


----------



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

Flathead76 said:


> Soak in salt water with lemon juice.


i soaked some in salt water over night and it wasnt as bad and one of my friends said lemon juice really complements catfish flavor so will certainly try this out maybe tomorrow still have 2 more fillets

i bought these fillets from a meat market and labeled as farm raised which some folks said those are terrible compared to fresh cats even after frozen im my freezer a few months



jackal_727 said:


> Body of water is irrelevant as far as taste goes. Just make sure to clean off ALL fat.


i think im gonna broaden my horizons as far as what lake i pull the cats from. will certainly clean em good when i do.


----------



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

thank you everyone for helping me sort out how to go about my mass murder of catfish this coming season lol

One way or another im gonna eat tons of catfish. Seems the most preferred ways are blackened and smoked fillets so gonna have to try those ways out very soon. 

I still dont know if i will even get catfish to bite this early in the year but im excited to get on the water.

Might end up taking bass as many folks said bass are better eating. I didnt really want to get into the smaller fish crappie and bluegill but ive heard those are the best tasting fish. 

i came here with a very limited view (tunnel vision if u will) thinkin catfish was the way to go as the fillets were decent sized and cats are easy to catch and figured i could fill the freezer easy with a tasty fish lol. Well this has been a wake up to reality lol.

as a master basser and catch and release for all my years i have A LOT to learn. This has been fairly humbling for me. But hey i aint scared to step out of my comfort zone and jump in head first!

But PROBABLY NOT FOR CATFISH !!!

Happy Fishin' Happy Catchin" Happy Eatin'


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

I would just scrap eating catfish

Bass filets are delicious 
You can catch em and eat em anytime of year


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

here ya go catfish galore, had a 60 plus day on nimi couple yrs ago, couldnt get away from them i moved 3 times. this was on S E side of nimi at the last parking area out in 24 fow between the islands and parking area. theres always lots of cats out around the islands. was using a tungsten green jig w maggy. alot of times when trolling around there the cats get feisty. and..... moggy has alot of cats, deer creek in berlin is loaded, fish off the wheel chair parking spot . depending on the acreage of the water determines the catch amount and size. good luck


----------



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

BeerBatter said:


> I would just scrap eating catfish
> 
> Bass filets are delicious
> You can catch em and eat em anytime of year


I had some idea i would stock and eat catfish alone but i like the idea of keeping other fish too. I certainly never considered keeping bass and as a basser i know i could catch tons of em.



bustedrod said:


> View attachment 344561
> here ya go catfish galore, had a 60 plus day on nimi couple yrs ago, couldnt get away from them i moved 3 times. this was on S E side of nimi at the last parking area out in 24 fow between the islands and parking area. theres always lots of cats out around the islands. was using a tungsten green jig w maggy. alot of times when trolling around there the cats get feisty. and..... moggy has alot of cats, deer creek in berlin is loaded, fish off the wheel chair parking spot . depending on the acreage of the water determines the catch amount and size. good luck


Im gonna have to get my licence soon and get out there and see what bites. Nimi and Moggy are my favorite water holes i know every inch of those lakes. Im very close to Silver Creek Lake Reservoir. Never fished Deercreek yet but always excited to try new waters. I dont have either of my boats ready so gonna do some bank fishin to start.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Don't let these guys talk you into eating bass. I think catfish or walleye is way better


----------



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

johnboy111711 said:


> Don't let these guys talk you into eating bass. I think catfish or walleye is way better


No worries there i havent given up on the cats yet. What folks have talked me into is trying a variety of fish instead of the one species i was kinda banking on without ever tasting lol

So im gonna try bass as well and many others

My end goal here is to fill the freezer with good fresh clean fish. So if it ends up bass or crappie or catfish im fine with that.

if bass are in fact tasty to me i would probably go that route as im already a basser


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Bass is a strong tasting fish very different from crappie or walleye. Not my cup of tea but some people love it


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

They are definately tastey through the ice but are stronger in warmer water. Not very tastey!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

One thing to remember with the "cleanliness" of the fish, in terms of contamination build up ( mercury, pcb's, ect) It is best to eat younger fish, especially predators. Cat fish that are smaller, bass in the 12-14in range, even smaller panfish tend to have less build up. There are some really good graphics on the interwebs that show build up in fish in proportion to size.


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Mercury and PCBs are concentrated in the skin, lateral line and fat. It is best to skin all of your fish and remove any of the dark lateral line meat (NASTY ANYWAY) belly meat with visible fat on some species as well.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Brine and smoke those catfish its the only way ...IMO.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Freeze your catfish in water or any fish for that matter. Last alot longer. Don't use City water use spring water if possible


----------



## Atavistic By Nature (Jul 4, 2018)

MasterBaiterIMeanBasser said:


> im looking for any feedback for catfishing activity for nimi, moggy, Deer Creek Res and Silver Creek Res in Norton. I prefer to stick to the cleaner bodies of water. No gas boats more specifically as im wanting fish to eat.
> 
> I want to find some catfish to start filling my freezer. I know i might be early for em.
> 
> But i am just a humble basser without a clue about the cats lol


I'm going to hit Silver Creek on Sunday evening because I feel like the shallow water will probably be up by a couple degrees after how warm the weekend is going to be with all that sun and how shallow the lake is. Worms seem to be the bait of choice for numbers and I use cut bluegill for bigger ones there. I've been out there a couple times in the past month and haven't gotten much of a bite but normally it isn't hard to put three or four nice Channel Cats in the cooler in a night out there. I fry them in canola with Panko bread crumbs/corn meal seasoned with Adobo & a dash of Old Bay after soaking overnight in saltwater. I actually like bass more than any fish except walleye, perch and Flathead but Silver Creek channels are still top 5. Last spring I caught a +16 lb Blue out of there and was shocked. The bait guy said he knew of 3-4 pulled out of there over the years but I've been fishing there regularly for 15 years and had never heard anyone say such a thing nor had I seen it. I let her go, of course.
People say bigger catfish don't taste as good but I've never noticed it. The reason I let big ones go is because they produce 10x more offspring at a time than small ones so I think the taste thing is an urban legend. Catfish and Carp on YouTube agrees LOL


----------

